# Recording Studio



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone know/have contacts with a recording studio? Thanks


----------



## opps (May 18, 2011)

What are you looking to achieve ?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

opps said:


> What are you looking to achieve ?


My daughter sings and has just started song writing, she has written a beautiful song in her daddy's memory (we lost him tragically 6 years ago last week) and in the summer we are going to meet up with friends to collaborate (they will do the music) im just looking for someplace we might be able to record the track. (my daughter is 10)


----------



## opps (May 18, 2011)

Hi sounds emotional, small production I could help, prob best google or SAE in media city. Best of luck.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

have you tried already to search in dubizzle? i came across one ad there for a recording studio once. maybe the ad is still posted there. good luck and happy hunting .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pink Fairie, I will PM you some details.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Enzoo said:


> have you tried already to search in dubizzle? i came across one ad there for a recording studio once. maybe the ad is still posted there. good luck and happy hunting .


Ooooo dubizzle! No I hadn't thought of looking there! Many thanks


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> Ooooo dubizzle! No I hadn't thought of looking there! Many thanks


try to look there. im hoping the ad is still active. hope youll find what you are looking for.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Enzoo said:


> try to look there. im hoping the ad is still active. hope youll find what you are looking for.


Thank you Enzoo


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

welcome pinkfairy,just trying to help in any small possible way.


----------

